# West Palm Beach Michael Bush Day



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

He gives the website for archived presentations in the first few minutes
of this video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxTI0bA3yGg


----------



## HopCar (Aug 9, 2013)

There are videos of Michael's talk posted on the Palm Beach Beekeepers Association site.
http://www.palmbeachbeekeepers.com/video
That was my first visit with them. What a great group. I wish I could get to more of their events.


----------

